# Glass Cutting 4 $5 a Cut....:)



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

For individual looking to get un-tempered glass cut....I found two places that do it for $5 a cut......

1) Associated Window Repairs on Fraser and 26th Ave in Vancouver BC
2) Glass Action in1161 Kingsway PoCo

Both places for $5.....that's an awesome deal....considering a few places I've called and quoted me something like $20 a cut.....

This will help out individuals I have given glass tooooooo.....


----------

